# Bumblebee puffer



## thelesserevil

Alright, I got suckered into getting a bumblebee puffer. I had researched them before & had decided against them due to the teeth (um....I'm not a fish dentist!!) & they wouldn't do well with the fish I currently have in the big tank (the crab has moved into his own tank). So we were at the petstore & I was discussing outloud with my friend what to do with my 2.5 nano tank. I had a female Betta, but she passed on so all that was in the tank was two ghost shrimp (one died last week & about half a dozen snails). The fish specialist suggested a puffer...since they would eat the snails, leave the shrimp alone (in theory) & would do fine in the small tank for the time being (it's less than an inch right now...obviously will have to either get another larger tank or see how it does with the fish I have now). So here is my question. They need rock to wear down their teeth. The pet store person said get some live rock. Live rock for freshwater tank? Is there such a beast? It is a funny little thing with a ton of personality.


----------



## susankat

The snail shells should help with the beak in keeping it worn down. You would need to keep a supply on hand to feed to him.


----------



## Buerkletucson

I've always wanted to get a FW puffer but shied away due to all the "bad" things I hear about them and other fish. 
They are cool....

Please let us know how it goes. 
Dang...maybe I should do that with my 10G Nano?????? 
Experts on these critters please chime in.
*c/p*


----------



## thelesserevil

No lack of snails here!! I have three tanks & they breed like crazy!!! & I want to get more live plants so I'm sure I'll have a few more of the little suckers joining us.

What about live rock for freshwater? Or can I just put some lava rock in there for him to nom on?


----------



## coralbandit

The idea of FW live rock has been questioned before.You won't be able to buy any you have to create it.Dry macro rock,or texas holey rock are both good canidates.The idea is deep in the rock itself anerobic bacteria will form and aid in water quality(or at least this is how it works in salt water).If your puffer can tolerate high pH then adding some coral or one of the rocks I mentioned would be something he may eat,nibble on(helping his teeth) and over time may even help filter your water.
But again you need to "grow" this yourself.Anything left in a "cycled " tank will become "live" eventually as bacteria prefer to cling to surfaces and not just float around,the trick is in the density if the rock.It needs to allow water all the way through it but not let oxygen in to the deepest part to create the anerobic bacteria.


----------



## susankat

I don't know where the idea came from on puffers eating live rock to keep their beaks trimmed as they don't. They are carnivores and snails are a good way to keep the beak trimmed. For feeding I would suggest a variety of snails, bloodworms and such. Even a fresh raw shrimp chopped up.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Diet Type: Omnivore - However their diets will consist mostly of meats.
Flake Food: Occasionally
Tablet Pellet: Occasionally
Live foods (fishes, shrimps, worms): Some of Diet - Be careful with feeder fish however, as they can pass disease when introduced to your tank.
Vegetable Food: Some of Diet - Offer algae wafers, peas, and some plants.
Meaty Food: *Most of Diet - Feed bugs, worms, snails, and shellfish*.
Feeding Frequency: Several feedings per day - Be careful not to over feed, these fish will beg constantly. 

Minimum Tank Size: 15 gal (57 L) - Provide 15 gallons per Amazon Puffer.
Suitable for Nano Tank: Yes - A Nano tank is fine as long as it meets the size requirements and has proper filtration.
Substrate Type: Sand
Lighting Needs: Moderate - normal lighting
Temperature: 72.0 to 82.0° F (22.2 to 27.8° C)
Breeding Temperature: 0.0° F - Not known.
Range ph: 5.5-8.0
Hardness Range: 5 - 20 dGH
Brackish: Sometimes - *Up to SG 1.005*.
Water Movement: Moderate - Amazon Puffer fish need a good current.
Water Region: All

Venomous: Yes - The Amazon Puffer is venomous if it is consumed, as these fish harbor toxic substances in their flesh.
Temperament: Semi-aggressive - Peaceful for a Puffer.
Compatible with:
Same species - conspecifics: Yes - Like groups of 3 or more.
Peaceful fish (): Monitor
Semi-Aggressive (): Monitor
Aggressive (): Monitor
Large Semi-Aggressive (): Monitor
Slow Swimmers & Eaters (): Monitor - Puffers will nip fins and tails during feeding.
Shrimps, Crabs, Snails: May be aggressive - These puffer fish feed on benthic crustaceans in the wild.
Plants: Safe


----------



## Buerkletucson

Great information....Thanks!


----------

